# This time last year................where were you?



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi Ladies

I am setting this thread up to give so we can post to show how dreams do happen

For me this time last year we were near the end of Intro's for our 2 however the year before we had only started HS 8days before hand!

xxxx


----------



## KTP71 (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi MJ I don't post very much but thought this was a great thread to start- thanks for doing it.  Well this time last year we had just completed our prep course and sent in the application form only to be told there would be a 2/3 month wait to start HS with our SW.  Now we are approved and waiting for our match- turned one sibling group down which was hard to do but now got 3 potential other matches- tomorrows meeting with SW will be very interesting....

Katherine


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

This time last year (17th) we were given the go ahead from the adoption unit to begin adoption process for K and last week nearly a year to the day K was granted his adoption order 

xx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Gosh how much can happen in a year    Lovely posts  

This time last year we were wondering if we would EVER be matched, just a few weeks later we heard about Munchkin, spent 3 months discovering more and more about him, then officially matched, started intro's, then lost Munchkin   grieved for him, then got him back again   and started the beginning of the rest of our lives    

Best of luck Katherine with your visit


----------



## KTP71 (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks Wynnster.  

Can't believe that things are moving (hopefully).  Been waiting since Dec and I know there are lots of people who have had a much longer wait - I don't know how anyone can do it I'm crawling up the walls already!  Desperately want to be able to read all the CPRs but SW doesnt work like that and wants to only give us the link he feels is the closest match.  Hmm we will see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Suzie said:


> This time last year (17th) we were given the go ahead from the adoption unit to begin adoption process for K and last week nearly a year to the day K was granted his adoption order
> 
> xx


Thats the same day we met our babies for the 1st time and a FF buddy had EC done and now has girl/boy twins from that tx cycle!

xxxx


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

A year ago today our SW came to our house and told us all about Cookie and that we were going to be her mummy and daddy! She also told us BM was pregnant.  I can't believe it's a year already.  

A year on and we're about to adopt her little brother!

He'll come home almost a year to the day his sister did!  

Bx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Oh Boggy thats brilliant  what a year you have had 

Mj - 17th Was obviously a special day all round


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

a year ago tomorrow we went to court to adopt littlie, a very very special day 
and 3 weeks later the match with her babybro was approved 

kj x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

oh i am loving this thread

KJ- i wont ever forget when your adopted babybro as it was my 30th birthday (also didnt your sw have a baby too on that day? )

Boggy- just goes to show how life can change and quickly at times with adoption

Suzie- my grandma (mum's mum) passed away on the 17th April (1990's either 1 or 2) and my mum thinks its all linked!

Our babies also moved in on our 8th wedding anni which we didnt tell our LA as we didnt want them to amend the day

xxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

yep MJ thats right.. our sw did have her baby the day we went to court for babybro..quite spooky

kj x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

Last April we were approved at panel for 1-2 children aged 0-8   (seemed so important then but can't remember the exact date now   ) 

now it seems dizzy and scoop have been here forever  

ritz


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

ritzi your panel was the 16th  what a good week we all had then


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Interesting thread ...
This time last year we were one month into home study and now here we are mummy and daddy to our gorgeous little boy.

Crusoe
xx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

gosh suzie you're clever   

me - totally clueless - though my excuse is i currently have scoop prodding me with a yellow duck while saying quack quack   and dizzy is trying to find some mischief behind the sofa so my brain is otherwise occupied


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

thanks for this thread, i have come home from work today feeling really low as our approval panel has been cancelled due to heavy workload .. i felt really  , but this has cheered me up.. well done ladies


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw popsi how frustrating 
glad we've cheered you up, you WILL get there...the timings and waits for things will in the end all make sense as it all will come together with your perfect match


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

big  Popsi, I hope they haven't put it back too much

xx


----------



## Tarango (Nov 3, 2006)

Popsi ...... you WILL get there!!!!


This time last year we were doing our prep groups..... earlier this year we were approved.... now waiting!!!

FAB thread!!

xxx


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

One year ago today BBB had been with us for only 1 mnth 2 weeks.

Now 12 mnths on he is a walking, talking whirling dervish and we can't imagine where we would be without him!! What a wonderful year we have had.

HHH


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

This time last year we had been linked to DS and waiting to go to Matching Panel.  

The time seemed to drag while waiting but since DS has been home it has flown by soooooooo quickly!

OT x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

I am loving this thread

This time last yr we were at soft play with our children for our last day of intros

xxxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

This time last year i was checking my babies as it was their 1st night at home- it is also our wedding anni- what a fab pressie we got

Tomorrow is a special day for us as its the 2nd "30th April" that our babies have woken up at home (soppy i know!)

xxxxx


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

I was at panel! and now I am a very proud mummy to my baby who is crawling round the room with her shoes on her hands as I type!   Breakfast calls


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

CB-amazing how a year on the adoption road can change your life- enjoy 

xxxx


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

This time last year we had been to panel (March) to be approved and were awaiting more details of our LO who finally came home at the end of Sept 2008.

Its been such an incredible journey!


----------



## ShazJohn (Jul 29, 2008)

Well this time last year we were waiting to be matched (and still are waiting).  it is nice to read how quick it can happen.  And hopefully soon i will be able to put "This time last year we were waiting and now we have our little one"  

I so cant wait.

ShazJohn xx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Shazjohn


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

ShazJohn said:


> Well this time last year we were waiting to be matched (and still are waiting). it is nice to read how quick it can happen. And hopefully soon i will be able to put "This time last year we were waiting and now we have our little one"
> 
> I so cant wait.
> 
> ShazJohn xx


I think i did everything i can tonight to speed things up..........well push for you

xxxx


----------



## ShazJohn (Jul 29, 2008)

♥ M J ♥ said:


> I think i did everything i can tonight to speed things up..........well push for you
> 
> xxxx


I know you did honey and thanks!!! I really enjoyed the night - got alot of useful information from you all.

Wynnster - Thanksx

Shazjohn xx


----------



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

Great thread  

This time last year we had finished our prep course and already had our date for approval panel after only being to info evening december 07.

Nefe
xx


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

this time last year we were sunning ourselves on a beach in Santorini having had a visit from SS and we were waiting to hear from our LA if we had been allocated a SW to start our Home Study (we were told there was a 6 month wait)
on friday 22nd May 2009 ................we have just been linked to a little girl (who I shall name monkeypie on here ) she is 22 months old and as cute as a button - we begin intros on 17th June. Saying we are excited is the understatement of the year. 

so to everyone who said "it will happen when the time is right" even though I doubted you all!! you were right!!

lol 
a totally over the moon D and her delirously happy DH.
xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Oh deejay fantastic news  C came to us at that age and it is a lovely age 

X


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

fab fab news DJ- roll on intros!

xxx


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

DJ,

What superb news. : )

Wishing you all the best.

mavis x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

This time last year we had just been through matching panel, 23rd, and were2 days away from child appreciation day and less than a week away from meeting our DS!!

Can't believe the year has gone so quickly......

OT x


----------



## Boomy (Oct 22, 2007)

This is a fantastic thread MJ... well done you.    

I don't post here a lot but this question jumped out at me.  I often think it to myself as it still truely seems a miracle to me to be where we are now.  

After years of heartbreaking IVF tx, this time last year we were half way through our adoption seminars, clinging on to hope but facing the facts that we may never be lucky enough to adopt.  In NZ adoptions are few and far between.  

Today we have a darling 9 month old baby girl who has been with us for 5 months.  We love her so much and cannot believe how lucky we have been.  

Dreams really do come true... I wish I had started the adoption process a lot sooner than we did.  

xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations Boomy, your daughter is beautiful.
OT x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

We met our DS for the first time 2nd June 2008.

OT x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

happy 1yr 1 day anni to you OT!

xxxx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

This time last year, we were celebrating, we finally had been to court. I can't believe it is almost 2 years since ds came home.


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Congrats BunBun!  Its amazing how quickly the time goes when you have your little ones isn't it!


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

A year ago today we were on day 3 of intros with Cookie, and today we are on day 7 of intros with her brother!  He moves in tomorrow!  

B x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

happy moving in day- what a differance a yr can make! xxxx


----------



## peacelily (Feb 24, 2006)

Great thread MJ!  This time last year we were upset at having our Approval Panel date cancelled, and then not rescheduled until November for one delay or another  .  Now our 6 month old baby boy, "Giggler" is napping next door and we have truly forgotten the stress of the adoption process, and IVF before that - our dream has come true.

Peacelily xx (I posted until recently under a different username but had to make myself more anonymous because of Giggler's placement - hope some of you remember me  )


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

peacelily- fab news about your DS Giggler

Well this time last yr i still had both my 2 at home, DD was a week away from starting pre-school nursery on a pm session and now she is full time at school and DS is on a pm pre-school nursery session

xxxx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Last year DS was getting ready to leave pre-school and DD's hair finally started to grow.  That may seem a bit of a strange thing to say but she had hardly any for ages and I was worrying if it would ever grow.  Now she has a mass of curls that I have to battle to keep untangled so as they say be careful what you wish for.  

Bunbun your comment struck me, I often can't believe that it has been almost 41/2 and 21/2 years respectively for my DS and DD and I'm sure Andrea who has had her children even longer would say the same.  

I remember somebody telling me years ago that time flies when you have children and it's true.  It's also true that your life is never the same again and it's the best thing in life to have kids.  Must remind myself of this if the kids wake up at 5 again tomorrow  

Cindy


----------

